# PieBald Doe



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 87587

Thought I would share this pic ! My cousin shot it in Ashbula the other nite


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

He was very excited about getting it. Enough that his brother is going to get a full mount done


----------

